

The Waste List: 66 Crazy Ways That The U.S. Government Is Wasting Your Money - conductor
http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/archives/the-waste-list-66-crazy-ways-that-the-u-s-government-is-wasting-your-hard-earned-money

======
bediger4000
These lists, which are by nature based on open data, and things like Sen
William Proxmire's "Golden Fleece" awards, just seem stupid. We're supposed to
feel outrage about things like item #34: "The National Science Foundation
recently spent $30,000 on a study to determine if “gaydar” actually exists.'

$30K?!? Big deal - I've paid off more credit card debt than that.

The real fat, the Billion dollar fat, is going to be in things that are
classified. No oversight, or at best, compartmentalized oversight, is going to
lead to stupid, stupid, stupid things that don't work.

